# When to update FreeBSD 10.2?



## repcsi (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello,

I'm using SVN to update /usr/src and /usr/ports.
I have a custom kernel with PF and ALTQ, so I'm compiling my kernel and world from source.
I was wondering on two things about updating FreeBSD:

The First one:
When should I update FreeBSD, I was trying to lookup a method to check /usr/src which files were updated. My Kernel is at 290466 and /usr/src is at revision 291012.
I tried:

```
svn diff --summarize -r 290466:291012 svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.2
```
But it does not work...
I found this somewhat useful:

```
svn log /usr/src |more
```
In this I can lookup SA-s and other modifications committed to the source, but it would be better if I could see an updated file list...
Any ideas? I'm not a subversion guru, and I did not find any help in this topic.

The Second:
I usually do a `make index` in /usr/ports after an `svn update`, but I was thinking if `make fetchindex` is just as good if I just updated to ports HEAD?
So do I need to take the time and cpu and create my own catalog, or the remote catalog should be in sync with the HEAD of ports from svn? I think `fetchindex` should be ok.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2015)

As for the base, just subscribe to the security mailing list. That way you'll be notified if something comes up. Release versions are only updated for security issues. 

For ports, `make fetchindex` vs. `make index`, both should be the same. But with fetchindex there's always a slight risk the INDEX you fetched isn't entirely in sync with the rest of your ports tree. If you want to be absolutely sure use `make index` as that will create the INDEX file from the exact versions you have in your ports tree.


----------



## repcsi (Nov 18, 2015)

SirDice said:


> As for the base, just subscribe to the security mailing list. That way you'll be notified if something comes up. Release versions are only updated for security issues.
> 
> For ports, `make fetchindex` vs. `make index`, both should be the same. But with fetchindex there's always a slight risk the INDEX you fetched isn't entirely in sync with the rest of your ports tree. If you want to be absolutely sure use `make index` as that will create the INDEX file from the exact versions you have in your ports tree.



Thanks, but I could also check https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html also, but usually that info is in `svn log` too.
Yeah maybe there is a little risk involved if the remote index is not exactly in sync with the catalog.

I'm still wondering if I can check the file list difference in the svn repo...


----------

